# Solved: Windows 7 can't print to network printer



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I installed a new PC running windows 7 on an existing network with a shared pinter on one of the XP computers on the network. I'm able to add the network printer and print the test page and can also print from notepad. However attempts to print from Word or Excel (2007) or a page on the internet all cause the program to "not responding". The print windows comes up with the printer selected as the default printer but hangs when I select print. I connected another Windows 7 PC and got the same results - test page and notepad print OK but not Word or Excel. Note, I installed the new Dell print driver for W7 and also tried the old XP driver - same results. Printer is a Dell MFP-3115cn. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

Additional testing: I connected the Dell 3115cn printer directly to the Windows 7 PC and it worked fine. I then shared the printer on the network and the other W7 PC was able to print to it with no problems - using my W7 PC as the print server. When I reconnected the printer to the XP PC, printing from both W7 PCs again failed. Interesting note: I connected another printer to the XP PC (a Ricoh printer) and both W7 PCs could print to it with no problems but still could not print to the Dell printer. 
Dell thinks it's a problem with 64 bit W7 PC going through a 32 bit XP PC to the printer:

(Agent (OKCp_Matthew_193761): "Charles, I looked that exact error up on Google and everything that I read states: The process that handles converting the graphic functions in the driver from the 32 bit application to the 64bit driver and 64bit spooler is terminating. This process is s plwow64.exe. Most likely the driver is corrupting the memory of this application. When you print and Word crashes like that is because the applications memory has crashed. A few things to try is first to verify that you are using 64-bit office software for the Windows 7 machine. Second is to directly connect the printer to the Windows 7 PC and test it that way. There is some sort of conflict between 32-bit and 64-bit that is occurring on your network those steps will help narrow it down. )

Since I can print to the Ricoh printer using the same path through the XP PC, I would think the problem is in the Dell W7 printer driver. Any thoughts or different conclusion from the testing? Thanks


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I will mark this closed for not - I referred it to Dell Windows 7 driver support but I'm not sure they will accept the problem. Their solution is to purchase a W7 pc for the print server.


----------

